# Aftermarket Turbos/ Codes for the Cruze



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

Does anyone know of any new aftermarket turbos and ECM Codes that are out for the 2014 Cruze Diesel?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

You are aware that the Garrett turbocharger is physically located *inside* the exhaust manifold, making it a unique 'assembly' to the GM 1.4LT "EcoTech" engine?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Forever13 said:


> Does anyone know of any new aftermarket turbos and ECM Codes that are out for the 2014 Cruze Diesel?


Are you asking this because you have a diesel and want to upgrade the turbo?

Or do you have a gas Cruze and are seeing if they can be swapped?




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

• 1.4L *gasoline* turbocharger is *Garrett* MGT1446MZGL (OEM GM #55565353)

• 2.0L *diesel* turbocharger is *Holset* VGT (...TBD...)


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have the Diesel..


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Forever13 said:


> I have the Diesel..


Check on the net, i think i saw a Diesel tuned in Europe.


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

I just found some companies in Europe that sell Chips for the car.. I just do not understand the conversions they have so i do not know waht one to really order for My Car. But ill post some links that i found these chips if someone can help me out and possibly check them out for themselves. 

https://www.racechip-usa.com/chiptuning/Chevrolet/Cruze/Cruze/2-0-VDCI-120kw/

Diesel Tuning Chip for Chevrolet Cruze 2.0 VCDI 163PS / 120kW / 161bhp


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Poje said:


> Check on the net, i think i saw a Diesel tuned in Europe.


The _european _2.0L turbo diesels (there are two different models) are *NOT the SAME *as the "new-for-2014" 2.0L Turbo Clean Diesel Cruze engine in the NA (USA, Canada and Mexico) vehicles!


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> The _european _2.0L turbo diesels (there are two different models) are *NOT the SAME *as the "new-for-2014" 2.0L Turbo Clean Diesel Cruze engine in the NA (USA, Canada and Mexico) vehicles!



Awesome... Thanks For the Information....


----------

